

EFF'ing Up - MBCook
http://www.hackerfactor.com/blog/index.php?/archives/617-EFFing-Up.html

======
Alupis
I think the article misses the point of Tor (and why the EFF suggests it's
use).

Tor is not about, nor promises to make you secure. It's an anonymization
proxy, which makes you a little harder to be "snooped" on by really anyone.

The EFF is suggesting people take additional steps, or everything they can to
make the job of the NSA (or anyone else trying to snoop) that much more
difficult. And to that goal, Tor does a decent job when used in combination
with other methods such as SSL, etc.

